# Hamburg / schleswig-Holstein - CUBE Händler mit gut bestückter Ausstellung gesucht



## rozis (2. Mai 2010)

Moin,

möchte die nächste Zeit mal die Wahl zwischen einem Fully oder Hardtail treffen und dazu ein Cube meiner Vorauswahl probefahren.



Ich werde in und um Hamburg versuchen Händler auszusuchen, hoffe da hat einer was in der Ausstellung und lässt mich dann auch noch damit fahren.


> Fahrradhaus Meincke
> Erdkampsweg 24
> 22335
> Hamburg
> ...



Kann mir jemand für den Großraum Hamburg (120km) Tipps geben, welche Händler immer was in der Ausstellung haben und nach dem Kauf auch guten Service bieten?

Danke


----------



## herrderringel (3. Mai 2010)

moin!

RENN-UND SPORTRAD e.K
Inhaber: Cay Schildknecht
Bahrenfelderstr. 118
22765 Hamburg

haben auch immer einige Cubes rumstehen, probefahrt sollte auch möglich sein, klettereigenschaften kannst du gleich um die ecke am elbsteilhang testen. zum service kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, mache alles selber.

viel spass bei der suche nach deinem neuen bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rozis (3. Mai 2010)

Danke!


----------

